# Buffalo processing



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Does anyone know of a fiber mill that processes buffalo? I have a huge sack of it and it is getting tiresome trying to separate it so I can process it by hand.

Found one:

http://www.stillrivermill.com

For picking/carding, they have a $50 minimum charge and will do custom blending. I got some wonderful raw Icelandic fleece from Cindy Grysban of Riverside Farm Icelandics and am thinking of getting more icelandic from her (anyone here raise Icelandics??) and having a customer carding of buffalo/icelandic.

Whatcha all think???


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

There was a feature article on Bucks County Fur Products in our CountryFolks paper last month. They're located in Quakertown, PA phone 215-536-6614 I couldn't find a website. The article says that they do sheep & lamb pelts from all over the country, close to 200 each week, they also do deer and coyote, doesn't say anything about buffalo, but you could call and ask. Great photos in this article.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks Charleen


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi in an issue of Spin Off, last year I think maybe the year before, they had an article about processing Bison fibers. It isn't as difficult as you might think. The worse part is the amount of dirt it holds. 

As I recall, and this is how I have been doing mine, you wash it in hot soapy water. They claim it doesn't felt. I know it looks and feels like a huge felted mess when you have it in your hands. But if you wash it several times it fluffs up and you can pull some of the long hairs out. Once it is dried card it with hand cards, it is too short for a drum carder but you could try. I swear you have to wash it at least a dozen times to get all that dirt out :grump: 

I'll see if I can find that article.

Have you checked with Quail Hill? They may work with you on that.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Here are a couple for you to consider:

*Blue Hills Alpacas and Fiber Mill*
W13163 Sieck Road
Bruce, Wisconsin 54819
715-868-3074

Web: www.bluehillsalpacasandfibermill.com
Email: [email protected]

Their ad says they specialize in exotics, blends and fine fibers. They can process raw fiber to roving, batts, clouds and yarns.


*Huacaya Moon*
Nancy Ahlborn
214 S. Riverview Drive
Bellevue, Iowa 52031
563-542-5000

Web: www.huacayamoon.com

Her flyer lists a rate for fine wools and exotic fibers at $12.00 per pound.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

March, Another local fiber-er has hand processed some of the buffalo. She says she was able to identify 6 different types of fiber in the buffalo mass. She used my drum carder to blend the buffalo with alpaca to felt some mittens for the buffalo owner. She's quite the felter and says that buffalo felts well by itself. That kind of scared me out of processing it on my own.

I may have to make some time to experiment with a bit of it. The thought of having an almost unlimited supply to raw buffalo just tickles me (until I think of the processing). The buffalo owner has a herd of 23 with calves due to drop soon.

Thanks for links Fairview. I'll have to contact them. Huacaya Moon is about an hour from me!


----------



## Aunt C (Aug 29, 2005)

http://www.lambandwool.com/woolproc.htm

Here is the mill in my neck of the woods and they do process bison. Carding is $10 per pound.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks Christy!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Argyle Fiber Mill is good. http://www.argylefibermill.com/ They're 80 miles north of you. Owned by 3 women, high quality product and service.


----------

